# Benelli M2 bolt handle difficult to extract



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

The bolt handle on my 20 ga. M2 is extremely difficult to extract from the bolt. I've tried to get it out holding it tightly between my thumb and forefinger, generally without success. I have tried clamping onto it with Vise-Grips after wrapping the bolt handle with cloth to prevent scratching. No luck. I have lever-ed it out, but scratched the receiver in doing so.

I realize that the design should not allow the bolt handle to easily slide out, but this has got me baffled. I never had such a problem with the various Remington autos I've owned.

Is there a technique anyone can recommend for this?


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

On the advice of Benelli USA, I levered it out using the handle end of a teaspoon wrapped in soft cloth.


----------

